# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Novo mundo sub-aquatico

## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas pessoal, venho por este meio informar que depois de varias pesquisas aqui no forum decidi montar o meu reef. pesquisas que passaram pelos setup´s dos vossos reef´s, duvidas sobre os mesmos e tudo o que liga a este fabuloso hoby. obrigado a todos. pela minha parte foi pesquisar e apaixonar-me, e ja ca esta a fazer ondas em casa o meu pequeno mundo sub-aquatico. Estando ainda a ciclar, estou com uma duvida; sendo um aquario de reef uma visao espectacular, nao deixa de ser maravilhoso um aquario de fish only, como ja vi alguns. os peixes no reef safe são sem duvida os mais belos; tal como no reef os corais são belissimos. Não podendo haver misturas de ambos não sei o que fazer...
Tenho porém que agradecer a magnifica ajuda que tive do André da EXOREEF, e do cristiano ronaldo dos aquarios, o Paulo, também da EXOREEF.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Para me poderem ajudar na minha duvida e tambem dar continuidade ao meu inicio nos salgados tanto seja reef como fish only deixo aqui então o meu setup, tanto quanto eu sei:

-Aquário principal de 120x60x60 em vidro 12 mm
-sump de 100x40x40
-escumador aquamedic turboflotor blue 1000 para 500 lt.
-bomba retorno aquamedic oceanrunner or 3500
-bomba circulação resun wave-maker w1500 de 15000 lt.
-aquecedor jäger 200w
-iluminação 4x T5 54w
-50 kg rocha morta
-30 kg areia coral.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

A única coisa que mudava era o escumador, investe num mais potente, a meu ver é dos equipamentos em que não devemos poupar, faz uma pesquisa e tenta arranjar uma coisa mais ao nível da litragem do teu aquário, escumador para 500 litros é muito pouco.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Obrigado pela sua opiniao sr. Carlos Dias, eu também julgo ser pouco o escumador, mas escolhi este, e disseram-me, que não era mau visto o preço/qualidade. Vou esperar e ver o andamento dele se não for mesmo suficiente, troco ou coloco outro ao lado deste. Vou entretanto colocar 10 a 20 kg de RV. Mas a minha duvida continua... Tentem-me esclarecer para poder começar a aventura num tipo ou noutro, ou nos dois juntos, se é que é possivel consiliar os dois tipos de vida. 
obrigado

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

ola a todos, aqui vao umas fotos do meu aqua ainda a ciclar, e ja com alguns seres vivos. Continuo ainda na duvida, se faço um reef, ou um fish only. Mas ainda tenho algum tempo para pensar. Para ja gostaria que comentassem e criticassem o meu aquarito. obrigado. 
vou entretanto fazer mais uns testes e depois coloco-os aqui para me ajudarem...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

muito bom mesmo :Palmas:   nem se vê as ligaçoes a sump e retorno muito fixe...

nao tens pouc circulaçao no aquario? so vejo uma bomba e conto com a de retorno nao sei 

mas gosto muito da simplicidade do aquario tem um aspecto muito fixe

Abraço

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Obrigado Nuno pelo teu comentario, eu tambem acho que ficou giro e simples.
Em relaçao á circulaçao tens razao, não é muito forte, mas mais para a frente coloco outra bomba igual a que tenho, que julgo ser suficiente.
Já agora vou colocar os meus testes para me ajudarem em relação ao timing de colocação de mais seres vivos.
PH - 8.3
Nitratos - 3 mg.
Nitritos - 0.05 mg.

abraço
deixo aqui foto de um amiguinho

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas, estou com uma duvida. Não sei o que será o que me apareceu nos vidros do aqua, são uns pontinhos brancos com umas perninhas que mais parecem flocos de neve. Não sei será alguma coisa de mau, por isso pedia ajuda. Se me puderem elucidar sobre este problema agradecia. 
Obrigado...

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Sergio,  :Olá:  

Penso que devas anexar uma foto dos tais "pontinhos brancos" para podermos avaliar melhor, mas arrisco em lhe dizer que tratam-se de poliquetas, se estiver certo, isto é um bom sinal, pois esta aindicar que teu aquário está assumindo boa qualidade, já formando vidas.

Apenas um comentário, se me permite. Aquela Xênia que está de ponta-cabeça, coloca para cima, pois ela irá crescer melhor e lhe dar um belo visual.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Bem haja amigo Ricardo, gostaria de colocar foto dos pontinhos e ja tentei, mas eles são, pelo menos por agora, tão pequenos, que a maquina fotografica não os capta, ou eu não sei fotografar.
Amigo Ricardo a xenia é que se colou daquela forma para baixo eu também pensava que ela ia ficar virada e por conseguinte colada para cima, mas não, preferiu assim. Mas obrigado pela ajuda e espero mesmo que sejam as tais poliquetas beneficas para o aquario.
abraço

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas a todos
Gostava de saber se alguem tem, ou se se pode ter, algum destes peixes, que acho lindos, juntamente num aquario de recife. Gostava de decidir o que fazer, mas a minha duvida subsiste.
Obrigado

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

E mais alguns...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

podes ter-los todos mas sem corais, tambem só escolhes-te o mais terroristas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
mas olha que dentro desse muitos nao sao compativeis uns com os outros

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

boas Sergio tudo bem?

em prencipio esses pontinhos brancos, sao umas estrelas do mar que crescem muito pouco, e que se reproduzem bastante

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Tá tudo amigo Nuno, entao não haverá com que preocupar se assim for?
Amigo César eu não os colocaria a todos, mas como acho lindos os trigger fish´s, os peixe balao, e tantos outros; e também gostava muito de ter corais, poderia ser que algum especime desses se pudesse manter em harmonia...
Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

há alguns que se consegue, por ex: nas fotos o 1º e o 6º começando da esquerda para a direita.
sao mais sociaveis que os outros e há quem os tenha sem problemas, eu nao recomendo esses peixes pois tive más experiencias com um balistatos ondulatos

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim, se assim for nao presizas de te preocupar com elas...ate porque sao bacanas :SbSourire:  


Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Amigo Cesar se puder ter o 1º era o ideal, pois é o meu preferido.
Já me informei sobre os pontinhos brancos, e pelos vistos são as tais poliquetas, que são sinal de vida para o aqua. Sendo assim é bom sinal. E parece que vou começar a colocar vida dentro do meu mundito sub-aquatico.
Até já... :yb663:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Sergio

Se estes pontinhos brancos que se refere se movem, então, provavelmente, como bem disse o Amigo Nuno, serão as tais estrelinhas branca "asteróides" que se alimentam das algas coralineas das rochas.

Veja se se parece com este:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Amigo Ricardo, não me parece que se movam, e também não são tão grandes. São minusculos pontinhos circulares cheios de perninhas, e são muitos. Obrigado por se interessar na ajuda.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Amigo Sergio,

Então apenas posso dizer que se estar a nascer em teu sistema é bom sinal da biologia que se esta a formar.

Ainda pensando em te ajudar, se possuir uma lupa talvez lhe ajudaria a captar umas fotos (posicionando-a entre a lente da máquina e o vidro [com a macro da câmera ligada]) dos tais pontinhos.

Abraços

----------


## Alberto Cardoso

Boas Sérgio

Parabens conseguiste montar um aquário com um "layout" simples mas bonito, equilibrado, está muito bom, continua a colocar fotos da sua evolução.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Ola a todos, e um bom Ano para todos.
Tenho mais uns habitantes novos incluindo o bebe hepatus, de resto o sistema está a portar-se bem e parece tudo normal. 
Aqui estao algumas fotos...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

E geral...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Se me puderem explicar como faço para colocar mais fotos, é que parece que tenho a caixa cheia, agradecia...
abraço

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas pessoal, estou com uma duvida quanto a uma mancha que apareceu no hepatus! É uma mancha esbranquiçada de um dos lados dele que lhe abrange um quarto do corpo e parece a pele a esfolar...
Obrigado

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Amigos não resisti...
Teve que ser! Já coloquei o camarão na sump e espero que os peixinhos se dêem bem com o novato... :yb663:  , ou melhor, ao contrário o novato que se entenda com os outros.
Podem me dar opiniões ou ajudarem-me para que corra bem...
Cumprimentos a todos...

----------


## João Magano

> Se me puderem explicar como faço para colocar mais fotos, é que parece que tenho a caixa cheia, agradecia...
> abraço


As fotos devem ser colocadas na galeria do forum e não anexadas aos tópicos.

Podes ver nestes tópicos colocados em destaque na área Funcionamento do Forum como se deve fazer:

Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net 

Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas Sergio  :Olá:  

Parabens o teu layout está muito simples mas muito bonito :Pracima:  
Mas essa iluminação é suficiente para esse aquario :SbQuestion2:  
Pois o que eu tenho lido é que se deve ter 1watt por litro de água.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas Alexandre, é provavel que seja pouca a iluminaçao, mas para o tipo de aqua que pretendo, pelo menos para já, julgo ser suficiente. Vou apostar mais no peixame do que em corais e principalmente naqueles corais mais exigentes; Se eventualmente algum dia tiver esse tipo de coral mais exigente, tento o colocar nos pratos de rocha, que assim ficam mais perto da luz, tendo assim eficacia a pouca iluminaçao que tenho.
Obrigado pela opiniao, abraço.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Parabéns Sérgio, esta demais esse áquario.

Boa sorte e continua com as fotos fantásticas.

Um abraço  :Palmas:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Muito obrigado amigo Celso. Estou a tentar simplificar ao máximo para que tudo corra bem. É um simples aquario que mais tarde vou transformar em fish only, e aí sim, montar, já com mais experiência, um outro mas esse sim para recife, maior, mais bonito e com todas as condições.
Cumprimentos Celso.

----------


## FernandoSantos

:Olá:  Ola Sergio, 

Muito simples e bonito o teu aquario, poderias dizer-me como e e onde arranjas-te essas algas verdes que estão no aquario, ando á procura á algum tempo mas não tenho tido sorte, dás-me uma ajuda??

Abraço
Fernando

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aquelas 2 rochas do topo estão a tapar alguma coisa? Se não estão talvez ficasse ainda melhor sem elas. Tá muito fixe o layout. Normalmente não costumo achar piada a cenas ao centro, mas essa ilha tá muito bonita.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

> Ola Sergio, 
> 
> Muito simples e bonito o teu aquario, poderias dizer-me como e e onde arranjas-te essas algas verdes que estão no aquario, ando á procura á algum tempo mas não tenho tido sorte, dás-me uma ajuda??
> 
> Abraço
> Fernando


Boas Fernando
As algas já vinham na rocha viva. Quem me arranjou a rocha foi o Andre da exoreef na Maia.
abraço

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

> Aquelas 2 rochas do topo estão a tapar alguma coisa? Se não estão talvez ficasse ainda melhor sem elas. Tá muito fixe o layout. Normalmente não costumo achar piada a cenas ao centro, mas essa ilha tá muito bonita.


Caro Alfredo, não posso retirar nada do que está, porque se reparar na foto geral do aquario so visualiza a bomba de circulaçao, pois tudo o resto de tubagens estão precisamente pelo meio das rochas. 
Abraço, e obrigado pelo elogio.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Precisava era de uma pequena ajuda; É que coloquei a pouco um casal de Tomato Clownfish, e parece que tenho circo aqui em casa, e o palhaço môr parece que é aqui o Odonis Niger; Não pára de os atacar...
Como faço para o colocar no sitio dele!? Ele chegou á uns dias e que me lembre não lhe dei o aquário...
Obrigado :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Aqui estao os intervenientes no circo...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas a todos, fiz uma pequena mudança no layout e retirei as plantas que tinha, parece que o aquario cresceu...


Estou com duas duvidas que se me pudessem ajudar agradecia. Uma é como fazer para acabar com estas algas? Existem animais que acabem com elas ou como faço?

A outra duvida é que me parece a rocha viva estar a perder a cor rosa e a ficar branca enquanto a rocha morta esta a ficar toda rosa!!!

Por fim vou mostar o novo inquilino...

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Em relação às algas, tenta arranjar um ciganus vulpinos, que é um campeão a comer algas filamentosas. Além disso arranja um filtro UV.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Obrigado helder, e para as outras algas que nao sao as filamentosas mas sim tipo musgo, qual sera o campeao?
Abraço

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas pessoal...
Ja me esquecia de vir ao forum...
Ja la vai meio ano que aqui nao venho, razoes?! As que maior parte do pessoal sofre... A desilusao...Alem de nao me terem desaparecido as algas com que tive problema, acabei por ter um problema maior, que foi a peixada que tinha, e ja era alguma, me ter batido as botas... Sobrando apenas um gobio. Desde a mortandade que mantenho o aquario ligado, mas sem luz e com ozonizador, o que pelo menos resolveu o problema das algas. Essas pelo menos foram a vida...
Mas voltou-me o vicio novamente, e vou aproveitar que vou mudar de casa, e vou fazer uma restruturaçao a 100 %.
Se me puderem ajudar, com opiniao sobre os equipamentos que devo comprar, e que sao mesmo essenciais para nao ter novamente problemas, agradecia...
E do escumador!!!!!!! ja sei que tenho de o despachar, que é um dos principais problemas (demasiado fraco para a litragem do aqua).

cumprimentos .

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas amigos aquariofilistas,  :Olá: 
Ja nem sabia onde parava o meu topico sobre a minha tentativa de oceanario caseiro, ja vao uns aninhos desde que encostei o meu aquario, um pouco pela desilusao de nao estar conseguir levar agua a bom porto, e tambem por ter mudado de casa... Daí finalmente estar tudo no sitio, e tendo aproveitado o aquario em si mais a sump e a infrastrutura em que pousavam, tambem achei que deveria aproveitar algum material, que neste caso foi a bomba resun de 15000 l/h e a bomba de reposiçao OR3500 da aquamedic... Tudo o resto foi embora. 
Vamos a ver se desta consigo :yb663: ... Coloquei entao, para resolver os problemas que tive, e espero nao voltar a ter, algum material melhorzito, que foi:

Iluminaçao - 2 luminarias HQI 250 w cada + 2 T5 azuis + 3 leds moonlight
Escumador - Aquamedic turboflotor 3000
Circulaçao - 4 Bombas com controlador da Boyu

E de material para começar, acho que chega. Tenho a volta de 40 Kg de rocha, e ja esta a rodar a agua no aquario á volta de um mes, e desta vez quero fazer direito, por isso tenho tempo, por isso nao tenho pressa de la colocar seres vivos, liguei a iluminaçao hoje, por isso vai começar a ciclar agora.

Logo que possa coloco umas fotos de como ficou o brinquedo, é que a minha maquina foi fazer snorkeling em cabo verde, dai nao puder tirar umas fotozitas de momento. :SbSourire2: 

Até já... :SbBiere5:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 
Felicidades para o novo projecto. Espero que corra tudo bem desta vez. :Vitoria:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Olá  :Olá: 
Consegui arranjar uma maquinita para tirar 2 fotos gerais ao aquario, que vou tentar coloca-las agora. Tenho o aquario a começar a ficar a rocha castanha, vou entao ver se faço as coisinhas direitas... 
Abraço

IMG_0503.jpg

IMG_0504.jpg

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas amigos, :Olá: 
 Vou colocar a lista de vivos que coloquei de momento, e quando tiver uma maquina fotografica, coloco fotos, pois tirei algumas com o telefone, mas parece-me que nao serao de qualidade, por isso é melhor esperar pela maquina fotografica nova. (se calhar tenho é vergonha de mostrar o que aqui tenho, pois tenho visto cada super aquario, que o meu parece a lagoa negra...) :Coradoeolhos: 
entao tenho agora estes amigos:

(Equipa de limpeza)

5 x Turbos
5 x Astraeas
1 x Aplysia dacylomela
1 x Diadema 
1 x Holothuria edulis
1 x Estrela de areia
1 x Estrela vermelha
1 x Salaria fasciatus
1 x Lysmata amboinensis
1 x Lysmata debelius


(Corais)

1 x Xenia
1 x Euphylia
1 x Euphylia ancora
1 x Duncan
1 x Caulastrea ???
1 x Nao sei o quê
1 x idem aspas

(Peixes)

1 x Neon gobie
1 x Gobie cinctus em simbiose com a sua lagosta desaparecida 
1 x Pistol shrimp
2 x chromis viridis
2 x Amphiprion ocellaris super ultra color tangerina
1 x Acanthurus coeruleus
1 x Zebrasoma xanthurum


E para ja é tudo...
Enquanto tudo vai correndo bem, a gente é so butar pa dentro, depois...
Mas desta vez nao pode haver depois, por isso vamos la andando...

Ate ja

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Buenas,

Estou aqui com uma duvida do que possa fazer :Admirado: 

Já sei que o melhor é :yb663: , mas se alguem tiver outra sugestao que possa ser util, agradecia. É o seguinte, tenho o meu acanthurus coeruleus de a uma semana para cá com alguns pontos brancos, que julguei ser stress, pois o xanthurus dava-lhe pancada, dai tirei o xanthurus para a sump, mas hoje parece-me que esta carregado de pintas, com a respiraçao a mil, e sempre a nadar rapido de um lado para o outro... 
Sera a dar as ultimas? :Icon Cry: 
Havera algum remedio santo para o salvar? Mesmo nao tendo aqui em casa de momento nada de remedio nem cobre para o efeito!

Obrigado

Ja agora, consegui finalmente encontrar os meus inquilinos em simbiose. Afinal nao morreram, estao ca, e é um espectaculo...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

:Olá: 

Ou sou eu que vejo mal de noite, ou as pintas agora desapareceram....

Parece que nao tem nada. Ou foi o peixe doutor juntamente com os lysmatas, que lhe fizeram a cura. Ou tera sido tambem da comida com alho, o que é certo é que o peixe, tanto tem poucas pintas, como depois tem muitas, como me deparo agora, que ate nem tem pintas brancas, depois de eu ter pensado ter sido o ultimo dia que o via ontem.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas amigos e parceiros de hobby,  :Olá: 

Nao querendo ferir opinioes, ou certezas de alguns amigos, que por experiencia propria, ou por acharem que talvez seja mesmo assim, irei dar a minha opiniao, por experiencia feita hoje por mim, e porque como eu, existe muito pessoal que vai lendo os setup´s dos aquarios e seus desenvolvimentos para adquirirem conhecimento e ideias para quando forem fazer os seus proprios aquarios terem luzes do que querem para eles...

Sendo assim, a minha duvida desde esta nova montagem, era a iluminaçao, pois de tanto ler aqui no forum, que os leds eram o futuro hoje ja, e que para alem de se conseguirem calhas relativamente mais baratas que a uns anos, e com uma potencia se nao igual, ate mais que os hqi e mesmo as t5, eu nesse dilema, fiz uma calha com hqi + t5, mas sempre com aquela sensaçao de, caraças que se calhar devia ter ido mas era para os leds que tanto se fala, e ficava bem servido na mesma, e poupava na edp...

Ora um amigo de tanto me aturar, emprestou-me 3 calhas de leds que totalizavam 150 w, o que para o meu aquario seria mais que suficiente, pois os watts em leds equivalem a mais do dobro ou triplo ou coisa parecida...da potencia das restantes tecnologias (hqi e t5).
Muito bem, vai daí hoje retirei as minhas lumenarc e desliguei as t5, e coloquei as 3 calhas de leds, e acendi. 

Conclusao, e isto é so a minha opiniao, pelo que presenciei; (ja agora, a minha mulher passou por mim quando eu estava a mexer na sump, e diz-me ela; UI!!!! O aquario as 8 da noite ja tem as luzes desligadas?!?!?) Realmente os leds funcionam, acendem, ligam, mas para iluminar os peixes, pois nao os queria se custassem metade do que dei pela minha iluminaçao....
Ha, e os custos? aí poupavas!
Poupava o quê? daqui a 10 anos a correr bem, estaria paga a diferença, e nesses 10 anos, iluminava com os leds, as minhocas do aquario, pois ate tenho duvida que os peixes, nao achassem que ao contrario de estarem num reef num pais tropical cheio de sol, que é o que pensam com os lumenarcs a fazerem de sol, nao pensassem que estavam no alasca, e sempre no lusco- fusco....

Desculpem este desabafo, mas foi so mesmo isso, nao querendo ferir suscetibilidades, foi a minha experiencia.

abraço :SbOk: 

Ps: as minhas duas t5, iluminam mais que as tres calhas de super leds que experimentei...imaginem...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Ps: as minhas duas t5, iluminam mais que as três calhas de super leds que experimentei...imaginem...


Sérgio, parece-me que essas 3 calhas... de 'super leds' só se for apenas o nome...
Há calhas e calhas... já vi várias de leds... inclusivamente tenho um foco de leds 120W há cerca de 2 anos...  a iluminar um aqua de 200L com LPS, SPS, peixes, asterinas, minhocas... :SbSourire2:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas Pedro, 
Nao duvido que o consigas fazer, e sendo assim qualquer tipo de luz, ou mais forte ou menos forte, melhor ou pior, dará para manter corais, ou seja, como é que nos conseguimos ver se é o ideal ou nao, eles nao morrendo, ta-se bem...
Mas o que eu me refiro, é a parte visual. É que o aquario estava como se estivesse com as actinicas ligadas sós. Se calhar ate dava para manter sps, mas la esta, pareceria um recife de coral com o dia nublado e chuvoso...
Ok, com a minha iluminaçao tenho cerca de 580 watts, ja é razoavel, e podem me dizer, que existe leds e leds... Mas, eu gastei 600  na iluminaçao, estas 3 calhas leds custam 1000 , e nao atingem 1/5 do que eu presenciei em termos visuais da minha experiencia com eles... E quê? Necessito colocar 10 calhas destas? E daqui a 50 anos, ficava pago o investimento???
Vou mater estas, e nao duvido que a tecnologia la chegue daqui a uns anos, mas de momento nem por sombras... 
(se calhar ate ja existe, mas gastaria numa calha, para ter o equivalente ao que tenho, no minimo 3000 ) (É que nem pensar...)

Foi a minha experiencia hoje, daí estar a falar á vontade perante o que vi

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Sérgio

Mas a que calhas te estás a referir?
Uma coisa é elas serem caras... outra é terem qualidade...
Já vi calhas caras que reconhecidamente não tem qualidade e outras que a têm...

Tens fotos do que relatas?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu substitui a minha HQI de 150W + Actinicas por uma Maxspect de 160W no meu aquário com 68cm de comprimento.

Como não fiz uma aclimatização como devia ser, acabei queimando um bocado alguns corais.

Aquilo é consideravelmente mais potente que a HQI 150W + T5.

Penso que terias que ter duas calhas de 160W (40cms) da maxspect ou equivalente, por exemplo... ou talvez até uma única calha de 80cms com 230W chegasse desde que não metesses SPS's nos extremos do aquário.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas Pedro,

Como é logico, nao devo colocar nome da calha em questao, pois poderia estar a criar uma discussao em que os prejudicados se calhar ate nem teriam culpa, pois tudo isto, foi so uma constataçao, ou melhor, um tirar de duvida que tinha em relaçao ao que haveria de ter adquirido... Estava muito reticente quando montei a minha calha, e daí ter andado este tempo todo a majicar se nao deveria ter comprado antes os leds em vez do que comprei. Houve a hipotese de experimentar os leds, e nao hesitei, mesmo tendo a pessoa que me emprestou me ter alertado (leva para veres, pois estas calhas ate sao do melhorzito que se vai fazendo, mas vais ficar chocado com o que vais ver, mas se quiseres mesmo leds, e nao tiveres amor ao dinheiro, existem calhas de leds excelentes, mas para fazer o que a tua calha faz os preços serao acima dos 2000 ) 
Daí eu nao ter duvidas que existam calhas excelentes, mas eu experimentei umas razoaveis, que pelos vistos segundo a marca que os produz seria a potencia indicada para o tamanho do meu aquario, e a minha conclusao foi que afinal nao sera bem assim...

Quanto à questao de os leds servirem para manter corais, é uma daquelas coisas, que nao percebo nada, pois existem amigos aqui do forum, que ate mantêm corais e ate a crescer, mesmo debaixo de placas... E quê? A iluminaçao é assim tao importante? É subjectivo...Se eles crescem e nao morrem mesmo debaixo de placas, para que é que vou investir 2000  numa calha, em vez de 500 , e os corais ficam contentes na mesma... 
A minha calha de iluminaçao ligada 10 horas por dia, gasta 10  por mês de electricidade. É muito? Mais gasta a minha mulher a passar roupa com um ferro de engomar que gasta 2400 w por hora!!!!! 

Abraço amigos, e nao levem a mal.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Eu substitui a minha HQI de 150W + Actinicas por uma Maxspect de 160W no meu aquário com 68cm de comprimento.


Amigo Alfredo, sendo assim, e pelos vistos ate parece uma boa calha de leds, tendo sustituido a hqi de 150 w e actinicas por 160 w de leds, eu tendo 2 x 250 w de hqi mais 2 actinicas, quantas calhas dessas precisaria de colocar para ter o mesmo? Se puderes colocar em  agradecia. Estamos so a tirar duvidas e estamos sempre a aprender...

Abraço Alfredo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Como é logico, nao devo colocar nome da calha em questao, pois poderia estar a criar uma discussao em que os prejudicados se calhar ate nem teriam culpa


Olá,

Não concordo com a tua afirmação. 
Ninguém pode sair prejudicado se criarmos aqui uma discussão saudável. 

Diz lá a marca da calha, é a tua opinião pessoal, ninguém neste fórum pode levar a mal isso. Se achas pouco, tens todo o direito de exprimir. Se alguém não concorda, exprime a sua opinião e discutimos com elevação o tema. No final, saímos todos a ganhar.

Um abraço,

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Espero que nao levem a mal, mas tambem concordo que o forum é mesmo para discutirmos saudavelmente sobre situaçoes e produtos sobre o hobby para nossa ajuda, e sendo assim vou colocar a descriçao das calhas, mas novamente friso que é uma opiniao pessoal feita por experiencia, e ainda bem que experimentei primeiro, senao fazia borrada de primeira...
As calhas sao 3, de 1 metro, com 10 leds de 5w da creew cada uma delas, da Aqualed light. E novamente friso que andei a namora-las bastante tempo antes da remontagem do aqua, e mesmo tendo feito uma calha diferente, fiquei sempre de pulga atras da orelha, ate que consegui tirar essa pulga, e agora estou contentissimo com o que adquiri.
Atençao que nao sou um expert em aquarios, e longe disso. Mas mesmo para um leigo na materia, a diferença é abismal...

Abraço amigos

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu comprei a calha há um ano e tive sorte porque entretanto o preço subiu. Entretanto já se vendem em Portugal.

Na altura custou-me 300 e tal euros. Agora eles também vendem uma versão um pouco mais potente com Cree em vez de Semiled.

Estas calhas têm 4 grupos de leds:

- Brancos de 3W
- Brancos de 30W
- Azuis e Violetas de 3W
- Moonlight 

Eles actualmente vendem lentes para focar mais a luz o que é util para aquários com 70 ou mais cms de altura.

Mas sem essas lentes extra, a luz é relativamente dispersa, pelo que penso que até uma de 80cms (que tem 4 leds de 30W) com um total de 230W poderia chegar, se for posicionada uns 10 a 20cms acima do nível de água.

Eu tenho a minha a uns 3 cms da superfície de água e é nessa situação que digo que é visivelmente mais potente que a HQI+T5.

Mas o pessoal queixa-se que estas calhas têm uma cor demasiado branca com tudo ligado e para quem gosta de aquários azulados, o melhor é escolher calhas sem estes leds de 30W. Até porque estes leds de 30W requerem que os corais se habituem devagar a eles.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Alfredo essa calha neste momento custa entre 600 a 700 euros, e la está, precisava de 3 no minimo, o que daria á volta de 2000 euros. Ora, é daquelas cenas que nao sei!!! Nao sei ate que ponto, pois acho tanto dinheiro para um aquario tao pequeno! É que se fosse um super aquario que se visse, ainda era naquela, agora um aqua que mal se vê, de 1 metro e 20, acho uma barbaridade de dinheiro so para iluminaçao. Agora se essas calhas custarem os tais 300 , e o aquario ficar com o efeito que o meu faz em termos de iluminaçao, pois entao aí ja ponderava comprar, mais até, porque aí conseguia fazer simulaçoes de tempo atraves de um computador GHL que estou a pensar adquirir, e que é coisa que julgo nao poder fazer com a minha calha...

Ate ja...

----------


## António Vitor

acho que hoje conseguiria conceber uma calha dos melhores leds do mercado, por 500 euros, a mandar 240w!

240W mas de leds do melhor...

bastava metade dos leds brancos (usei 42 usaria 21) XM-l a 1.4 amperes,
depois mais 36 leds azuis e 36 royal blue cree xp-e por exemplo consigo gastar metade do que gastei...

até porque vou fazer um upgrade á minha com mais azul e meter as t5 pra arrecadação...

ok é tudo diy...mas concerteza que já não há volta nada...No turning back...
 :Wink: 
quem consiga soldar, e colar leds, acho que consegue por uma infima parte do dinheiro...
e o melhor é que pode ser superior ao que é fabricado...

tive problemas e o pior foi corrosão nos parafusos por galvanização...mas isso já está para upgrade chegaram os parafusos de nylon...
 :Big Grin: 

comprei 45 leds XP-e blue por 130 euros?
yahhh...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Sérgio, na minha opinião, para um aquário com 120cms de comprimento, 2 calhas de 500 euros (40cms - 160W cada) seria o ideal.

Mesmo uma só calha de 80cms com 230W chegaria, porque ficariam só 20cms de cada lado e a calha tem um grande dispersão de luz.

Eu actualmente só mantenho todos os grupos de luzes ligados 2 horas por dia (o meu aquário tem 68x50x50).

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 




> bastava metade dos leds brancos (usei 42 usaria 21) XM-l a 1.4 amperes,
> depois mais 36 leds azuis e 36 royal blue cree xp-e


António, e este espectro (455) não faz falta?
ACULED Deep Blue (4chip LED) by LED-TECH.de

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

> Sérgio, na minha opinião, para um aquário com 120cms de comprimento, 2 calhas de 500 euros (40cms - 160W cada) seria o ideal.



Alfredo, alem de duvidar que, com so com duas dessas calhas, tenham a luminusidade que tenho com as hqi, nao consigo encontrar essas calhas novas por menos de 700  cada...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Penso que a Bubbles-shop as vende a 500 e pouco cada uma.

Eu tenho uma calha com 3 focos HQI de 250W + T5 num aquário de ciclideos africanos de 180cms em casa dos meus pais e não tenho dúvidas que a quantidade de luz que 3 calhas de 160W mandam é no mínimo equivalente e nem estou a falar de leds Cree, mesmo os semiled chegam (os Cree são 15% mais potentes, segundo creio)

Lembra-te que estão ali 2 leds de 30W misturados com os outros leds de 3W todos.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas

Sim na realidade essas calhas sao muito boas ,alias o Ricardo Pinto publicou aqui um artigo de um aquário iluminado com maxspect e o resultado esta a vista.
Na minha opinião há Leds bons, mais ou menos, e maus, agora basta pesquisar ,ver resultados de quem os usa e que marcas e modelos sao,porque para mim resultam e muito bem, mas tem que se escolher muito bem e há fabricantes que fazem toda a diferença no mercado.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Mas sr. bubbles, ate aí nao tenho duvidas. E preços dessas ditas boas calhas?!
O amigo bubbles tem no site 1 calha maxspect de 160w com cree para 700 , e la continuo eu a dizer que é subjectivo chegar para o meu aquario, 1 calha dessas, como se calhar necessito de 3. É das tais cenas. Chegar 1, chega, mas teria a claridade que tenho de momento?, nao. Por isso precisava de duas ou tres, e entao o orçamento ja iria disparar para a loucura.
Nao tenho duvidas sobre essas calhas, mas como é obvio, so as tendo aqui, como tive as outras 3 e ver in loco a diferença, so assim posso tirar conclusoes... 

É claro que eu tambem gostaria, e quando houver a preços que eu julgue estarem mais em consenso, tambem vou ter umas calhas de leds expectaculares a puderem recriar tempestades, tempo nublado,etc., porque é fixe. Até la acho que ainda é um bocado puxado... A nao ser que arranje 3 calhas como o Alfredo arranjou, com cree, neste caso, por 300  cada. Aí a minha calha esta a venda desde ja.. :Coradoeolhos: 

Já agora, fugindo um pouco do tema, mas tendo a ver com o hobby, vou pedir ajuda a quem me puder tirar uma duvida, pois ha sempre pessoal mais entendido que me puderá ajudar. É o seguinte, tenho que comprar uma maquina fotografica. Quero matar dois coelhos de uma so vez, ou seja, maquina para tirar fotos do aqua, para puder colocar aqui no forum, e maquina para o dia a dia. Entao precisava de ajuda para me decidir entre estas 3 novas maquinas waterproof, em que depois vou tirar fotos com a maquina submersa no aquario e aí talvez possa ficar fotos engraçadas. Por tanto as maquinas sao: Sony Tx10, Panasonic FT3, e Olympus TG810.
Se alguem puder ajudar, um mt obrigado... :SbOk5: 

Ate ja

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas

Srº bubbles.... :yb624:  :yb624: ,nao faz mal é Paulo :Coradoeolhos: 
O modelo que o Alfredo fala é o Semi-Led que fica bem mais barato e nao faz assim tanta diferença em termos de luz mas é sempre uma opção...,custa 518 euros e o outro 770...por isso se optar por semileds poupa 756 eur nas 3, mas na minha opinião nao precisa de 3 e sim de 2 unidades,por isso acho que nao fica assim tao caro e ainda poupa mais,mas é apenas a minha opinião

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Deduzo entao Paulo, que mesmo esses semi leds, serao melhores que a calha de leds de 5w da cree que fiz experiencia. Entao em que tipo de designaçao de calhas se poderá colocar a calha que experimentei ? Leds bons, mais ou menos, ou maus? É que sao os tais leds da cree!!! :Admirado:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Sergio

Eu nao fiz qualquer comparação,apenas dei o exemplo em relação ao modelo que o Alfredo referiu e dei apenas o exemplo do que podias poupar neste modelos em questão ,nao foi qualquer tipo de comparação, na minha opinião CREE é sempre CREE agora ha boas soluções com um pouco menos de qualidade mas muito funcionais e com muito bons resultados e nao é por nao ser CREE  que nao funcionam....

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Paulo longe de estar a querer que compare uma coisa com outra, eu é que estou a fazer a comparaçao do 2+2=4, ou seja, algo está errado, repare, eu experimentei leds da cree de 5w, e pareciam pirilampos, daí esta confusao que me custa comparar. Se calhar é de estar habituado ao que tenho, pois se nao tivesse nenhuma iluminaçao, se calhar ate achava os tais leds mt bons. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Sérgio apenas, posso-lhe fazer o convite para vir ver as calhas de Leds que tenho em exposição e ver com pessoalmente como funcionam.

Fica o convite.

----------


## António Vitor

> Paulo longe de estar a querer que compare uma coisa com outra, eu é que estou a fazer a comparaçao do 2+2=4, ou seja, algo está errado, repare, eu experimentei leds da cree de 5w, e pareciam pirilampos, daí esta confusao que me custa comparar. Se calhar é de estar habituado ao que tenho, pois se nao tivesse nenhuma iluminaçao, se calhar ate achava os tais leds mt bons.


pirilampos?
algo estará concerteza errado, nos meu com 2W (sim meti os meus a funcionarem a 2W) (os brancos) 700 mA, e não consegues sequer olhar para eles...
tenho 4 leds xp-g na sump a iluminar o meu mangal e manda na boa o equivalente a não sei 40W t5...

4 leds a 1000 mA (aqui meti a 1000 mA), p+ara experimentar em relação a duração...vai dar ao mesmo.... lol
cada deve gastar aí uns 3.2 watts cada...ou seja 12.8 watts total...

não conheço esses CREE, até porque cree também há muitos...
os que eu tenho no ano passado era o mais eficiente que a CREE tinha acima bem acima de 100 lumens por watts...

para teres uma ideia vou meter uma luz das economicas de 25 W para comparar com os 12.8 w dos cree que tenho (4x3.2W) 

Os cree XP-g não aguentam mais do que 3.2w atenção...

Isto é como verias ao vivo:


Aumentei a velocidade do obturador da máquina fotografica (e menos ISO), e assim dá para ver que mesmo só com 12W bate os 25W da económica mas a brincar...


conseguem ver?

À mesma distancia +/- do mangal, os leds iluminam este muitissimo melhor...com metade da potência. (existe mangal do lado direito mais folhas que estão ás escuras e mais juntas à luz "normal" económica), está mesmo á mesma distância embora porque os leds iluminam melhor possa não parecer...

Daí achar estranho esses pirilampos...
é CREE? mas que leds CREE são?
muito estranho mesmo 5w?
humn...

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia 
> 
> 
> 
> António, e este espectro (455) não faz falta?
> ACULED Deep Blue (4chip LED) by LED-TECH.de
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Acho que não...porque tenho os tais royal blue, e os brancos normais tem bastante nos 450 nm...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Antonio, os leds sao Aqualed light que no site diz que sao cree de 5w.

----------


## António Vitor

> Antonio, os leds sao Aqualed light que no site diz que sao cree de 5w.


São as calhas do nosso amigo Bernardo, diria que a distância para os leds Cree, é diminuta (talvez menos 25% na eficiência em termos de lumens), e como os nossos olhos falham pode até ser melhor que Cree, não tem de ser cree pode ser outro fabricante...
Os lumens não quer dizer que tenha menor ou maior PAR, por exemplo um led azul tem muito pouco lumens, e no entanto tem bom rendimento em termos de fotossintese.

Se são 5w, não são CREE o que o Baltasar tem nas suas calhas. Se são 5w e 10, temos 50W.
(onde é que está a informação que se utiliza Cree de 5w??? no site? não encontro...)

pirilampos mesmo com 50W acho exagerado...talvez algum problema com alguma fonte...acho muito estranho.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> São as calhas do nosso amigo Bernardo


Não te importas que seja Baltasar... pois não?  :Coradoeolhos: 

(...)

Pirilampo? Como diz o António Vitor, algum problema com a fonte... essas calhas têm o controlador?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Baltasar sim, onde fui buscar o Bernardo?
 :Wink: 
é da idade... :Icon Cry: 

os leds do Baltasar são estes:
http://www.aqualed-light.com/pdfs/5W_PG1C-5Lxx_v1.6.pdf
não ficam muito aquém dos cree...
 distância é minima.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Amigos, por essa razao é que eu estava reticente em colocar o nome delas, devido a estar a puder criar danos atraves de uma mera opiniao pessoal, nao é isso que quero de maneira nenhuma.
  Aqui no forum vejo muita gente a falar, e quem nao percebe muito da poda, e anda aqui, como eu, a tirar duvidas, e a aprender, ve-mos e ficamos a pensar nelas, a ver se será mesmo assim, ou será assado, e eu estava super na duvida, e confesso que enquanto nao vir umas calhas led a serio, nao descanso... Agora no forum pelo que tanto se fala nestas calhas, eu estava curioso. Como tive oportunidade de experimenta-las em casa, no meu aquario, fiz essa experiencia, mas se calhar devia ter experimentado ainda com a minha iluminaçao desligada, pois poderá me ter induzido em erro, ou seja, cheguei a casa á tarde, com 580 watts a "alumiar" a piscina, desligo-os, e coloco as tres calhas, e voilá... Acredito que tenha sido esse o problema. Erro mental, assimilei uma coisa, coloquei outra, e a comparaçao, é mesmo a que me saiu, a do pirilampo...  A minha mulher perguntar se o aquario estava desligado, acho que diz tudo... Desculpem, mas foi o que se passou, e nao duvidem que quando eu vir umas calhas de led, como deve de ser, e nao muito loucas de preço, serei o primeiro a dizer aqui, que troquei para melhor.

----------


## António Vitor

> Amigos, por essa razao é que eu estava reticente em colocar o nome delas, devido a estar a puder criar danos atraves de uma mera opiniao pessoal, nao é isso que quero de maneira nenhuma.
>   Aqui no forum vejo muita gente a falar, e quem nao percebe muito da poda, e anda aqui, como eu, a tirar duvidas, e a aprender, ve-mos e ficamos a pensar nelas, a ver se será mesmo assim, ou será assado, e eu estava super na duvida, e confesso que enquanto nao vir umas calhas led a serio, nao descanso... Agora no forum pelo que tanto se fala nestas calhas, eu estava curioso. Como tive oportunidade de experimenta-las em casa, no meu aquario, fiz essa experiencia, mas se calhar devia ter experimentado ainda com a minha iluminaçao desligada, pois poderá me ter induzido em erro, ou seja, cheguei a casa á tarde, com 580 watts a "alumiar" a piscina, desligo-os, e coloco as tres calhas, e voilá... Acredito que tenha sido esse o problema. Erro mental, assimilei uma coisa, coloquei outra, e a comparaçao, é mesmo a que me saiu, a do pirilampo...  A minha mulher perguntar se o aquario estava desligado, acho que diz tudo... Desculpem, mas foi o que se passou, e nao duvidem que quando eu vir umas calhas de led, como deve de ser, e nao muito loucas de preço, serei o primeiro a dizer aqui, que troquei para melhor.


 :Smile: 
já percebi...
580W são 580W, não sei quanto leds azuis tinham as calhas, mas se tiverem alguns ainda pior...(os nossos olhos vêem mal o azul).

portanto 580w versus 150w.
 :Big Grin: 

por muito que fossem mais eficientes, acho que sinceramente não chegam lá...
diria para teres algo equivalente algo perto de 300W talvez...

Estou a ser o mais honesto e imparcial possivel...

já aqui tinha dito, leds não são 4-8x melhor que a luz tradicional...quanto muito 2x.

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

> já percebi...
> 580W são 580W, não sei quanto leds azuis tinham as calhas, mas se tiverem alguns ainda pior...(os nossos olhos vêem mal o azul).
> 
> portanto 580w versus 150w.
> 
> 
> por muito que fossem mais eficientes, acho que sinceramente não chegam lá...
> diria para teres algo equivalente algo perto de 300W talvez...
> 
> ...




Daí eu dizer que se calhar devia ter feito de madrugada a experiencia, pois assim nao tinha reparado nos 580w para comparar.
De outra forma poderao me dizer, á! mas devias ter para o teu aquario em vez de tres calhas led dessas, era mas era umas 5 ou 6 para teres o mesmo que os 580w. Pois tambem acredito que sim, e quanto ficava a brincadeira!!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Sérgio, não percebo tanta celeuma a volta dos leds...
Já há algum tempo... cerca de 2 anos, que com leds de 1W, 70 lumens, os leds equivalem a cerca de 2W T5.
Vai de encontro àquilo que afirma o António Vítor, ou seja, situa-se nos 50%.
Agora, com os leds de 3W, não será bem assim, ou será... porque uma calha com leds de 3W, terá menos leds que uma calha com diodos de 1W...
Parece também existir uma opinião que os leds de 1W são mais eficientes que os leds de 3W...

Um led de 1W a 350mA fornece ~70lm
um led de 3W a 1000mA fornece ~270lm

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Sérgio, não percebo tanta celeuma a volta dos leds...
> Já há algum tempo... cerca de 2 anos, que com leds de 1W, 70 lumens, os leds equivalem a cerca de 2W T5.
> Vai de encontro àquilo que afirma o António Vítor, ou seja, situa-se nos 50%.
> Agora, com os leds de 3W, não será bem assim, ou será... porque uma calha com leds de 3W, terá menos leds que uma calha com diodos de 1W...
> Parece também existir uma opinião que os leds de 1W são mais eficientes que os leds de 3W...
> 
> Um led de 1W a 350mA fornece ~70lm
> ...


Os Cree já passam muito os 100 lumens por watt..

Os novos acho que conseguem até passar a barreira dos 150 lumens por watt.
mesmo com 1.4 amperes fazem bem mais que 100 lumens por watt...

mas atenção...é luz toda direccionada pelo menos em 120º +/-, e portanto não é em 360º como nas t5, e como a eficiência dos reflectores etc, é até baixa, com os cree melhores acho que podemos dizer com segurança que poderá ser 3x melhor que a tradicional...

com segurança (não tenho dos leds mais eficientes da cree...comprei-os o ano passado e já existem modelos melhores)..

Também é verdade que as hqi também fazem acima de 100 lumens por watt, só que é a 360º, e têm quebras na ordem dos 20% em poucas semanas, depois perdem menos...ou seja têm quebras nas primeiras semanas o mesmo que os leds em 5 anos...depois a quebra na intensidade é mais gradual...cada vez mais gradual...em 6 meses podem ter tipo 60-70% da intensidade original (depende do tipo de balastro)

Que os leds sejam caros epá...pois...mas acredita que pode compensar...
HQI também não são baratas...gastei mais dinheiro em lâmpadas (e equipamento) em 2 anos do que gastei no diy leds...

agora com o diy não há desculpa há calhas t5 bem mais caras do que o meu diy leds...
 :Wink: 
E estou a falar de potências semelhantes...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Pedro, Celeuma em relaçao aos leds????? :yb668:  Por amor de deus, fartei-me de dizer que era uma opiniao pessoal apenas pelo que vi...Só...E tornei a fazer a experiencia agora mesmo, e a opiniao continua.






> Já agora, fugindo um pouco do tema, mas tendo a ver com o hobby, vou pedir ajuda a quem me puder tirar uma duvida, pois ha sempre pessoal mais entendido que me puderá ajudar. É o seguinte, tenho que comprar uma maquina fotografica. Quero matar dois coelhos de uma so vez, ou seja, maquina para tirar fotos do aqua, para puder colocar aqui no forum, e maquina para o dia a dia. Entao precisava de ajuda para me decidir entre estas 3 novas maquinas waterproof, em que depois vou tirar fotos com a maquina submersa no aquario e aí talvez possa ficar fotos engraçadas. Por tanto as maquinas sao: Sony Tx10, Panasonic FT3, e Olympus TG810.
> Se alguem puder ajudar, um mt obrigado...


Alguem expert em fotografia que possa dar uma ajudita... Até para poder postar o estado do aquario.  :Coradoeolhos: 
Obrigado

Abraço 
Sergio

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Companheiros,

Isso é tudo bonito, os lumens, os watts, o espectro. Mas a verdade é que por enquanto ainda não vi nada melhor que as calhas ATI sunpower, no que diz respeito à qualidade/preço.

Os LED's estão aí a chegar, não tenho dúvidas, mas ainda não há (ou se existem são muito poucas) calhas LED eficientes e que tenham um custo aceitável. 

As únicas calhas LED's aceitáveis são as DIY, mas para isso é preciso ter conhecimentos e "jeito" para montar. Para mim, ainda têm de acrescentar o bonito no final. 

Eficiente, bonito e um custo aceitável - A iluminação para vingar tem que ter estas 3 características. 

É apenas a minha opinião.

----------


## António Vitor

> Pedro, Celeuma em relaçao aos leds????? Por amor de deus, fartei-me de dizer que era uma opiniao pessoal apenas pelo que vi...Só...E tornei a fazer a experiencia agora mesmo, e a opiniao continua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguem expert em fotografia que possa dar uma ajudita... Até para poder postar o estado do aquario. 
> Obrigado
> 
> ...


não sei onde moras, mas se pudesses vir aqui ver os meus leds (se for depois dos azuis então...) mudarias de opinião...
ainda para mais em termos de segurança...
menos tensões em cima do aquário mais seguro...
 :Wink:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

> Companheiros,
> 
> Isso é tudo bonito, os lumens, os watts, o espectro. Mas a verdade é que por enquanto ainda não vi nada melhor que as calhas ATI sunpower, no que diz respeito à qualidade/preço.
> 
> Os LED's estão aí a chegar, não tenho dúvidas, mas ainda não há (ou se existem são muito poucas) calhas LED eficientes e que tenham um custo aceitável. 
> 
> As únicas calhas LED's aceitáveis são as DIY, mas para isso é preciso ter conhecimentos e "jeito" para montar. Para mim, ainda têm de acrescentar o bonito no final. 
> 
> Eficiente, bonito e um custo aceitável - A iluminação para vingar tem que ter estas 3 características. 
> ...


Ricardo a minha opiniao é precisamente a mesma, mas tambem te digo que quando daqui a 6 meses quando for para trocar de lampadas, vou tornar a ver como estao os leds, e quando existir tudo isso que inumeraste, pois que mando vir uma para aqui.... :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## António Vitor

> Companheiros,
> 
> Isso é tudo bonito, os lumens, os watts, o espectro. Mas a verdade é que por enquanto ainda não vi nada melhor que as calhas ATI sunpower, no que diz respeito à qualidade/preço.
> 
> Os LED's estão aí a chegar, não tenho dúvidas, mas ainda não há (ou se existem são muito poucas) calhas LED eficientes e que tenham um custo aceitável. 
> 
> As únicas calhas LED's aceitáveis são as DIY, mas para isso é preciso ter conhecimentos e "jeito" para montar. Para mim, ainda têm de acrescentar o bonito no final. 
> 
> Eficiente, bonito e um custo aceitável - A iluminação para vingar tem que ter estas 3 características. 
> ...


achas a minha feia?
pera:
Se achas feio podes tapar...
isto é simples basta 3 tábuas de contraplacado, a frontal mexe tipo porta, tem uns perfis que fazem a diferença...sem perfis parece caixote...
para perfis basta colar...

isto tem tipo uma armadura em madeira bem fina e leve...nem pesa 2 kilos (internamente), e o peso assenta em todo o vidro do aquário... 
já achas mais bonito?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Obrigado Antonio pela amabilidade, mas a distancia ainda é um bocado...

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado Antonio pela amabilidade, mas a distancia ainda é um bocado...


editei o último post...
já chega de divisões norte sul...
TGV lisboa porto já!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Antonio, tudo menos isso, queres acabar com o país de vez????
Que TGV??? Nao andamos a nadar em dinheiro, o carro serve!

----------


## António Vitor

> Antonio, tudo menos isso, queres acabar com o país de vez????
> Que TGV??? Nao andamos a nadar em dinheiro, o carro serve!


Isto já acabou agora é um protectorado chino-alemão...
 :Smile: 

é ver os meus filhos e os meus netos, a pagar pagar os juros da divida soberana, sem poder ter acesso a melhor estado, melhor educação e melhor saúde...
 :Big Grin: 
PAgar e a enriquecer os países credores, ou achas que eles emprestaram por ter pena da gente...
 :Wink: 

eles caducaram o futuro...por isso mais tgv ou menos tgv isto vai dar tudo ao mesmo...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Se achas feio podes tapar...
> isto é simples basta 3 tábuas de contraplacado, a frontal mexe tipo porta, tem uns perfis que fazem a diferença...sem perfis parece caixote...
> para perfis basta colar...


E eu disse 



> As únicas calhas LED's aceitáveis são as DIY, mas para isso é preciso ter conhecimentos e "jeito" para montar.


Eu não tenho grandes habilidades manuais, portanto estou lixado.

Até agora a única calha LED's que me deixou curioso de ver/experimentar é a Maxspect.

Claro que as calhas Pacific Sun também parecem muito boas, mas isso nem sei se interessa discutir, porque é outro campeonato. No mesmo patamar, também podemos incluir os plasmas.

----------


## António Vitor

> E eu disse 
> 
> 
> Eu não tenho grandes habilidades manuais, portanto estou lixado.
> 
> Até agora a única calha LED's que me deixou curioso de ver/experimentar é a Maxspect.
> 
> Claro que as calhas Pacific Sun também parecem muito boas, mas isso nem sei se interessa discutir, porque é outro campeonato. No mesmo patamar, também podemos incluir os plasmas.


E achas que eu tenho habilidade?
 :Big Grin: 
sou desastrado, acredita...
E aquilo só se consegue tentando...qualquer pessoa conseguiria fazer uma calha diy, desde que saiba soldar...soldar os fios é a parte mais dificil e requer talvez algum treino.

Aquilo que eu acredito que pouca gente conseguisse era programar o arduino, porque tinha de ter bases de programação...mas fora isso sem arduinos (isto também funciona sem arduinos, acho fácil fácil...

falando de outras tecnologias e esta:
Electrodeless lamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

já começam aí a aparecer, as lampadas ficam com uma duração semelhantes aos leds...muito bom!
por isso este não apanha choque...
 :Big Grin: 



Como podem colocar isto na água, se fabricassem uma bem isolada, hipoteticamente poderia ser mais eficiente que uma convencional, parte da luz é reflectida pela água, e é bastante a percentagem, a superficie da água é quase um espelho...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

http://www.meerwasser-aquaristik.de/...er-p-6384.html

Boas, vou começar a fazer uma quarentena sempre que adquirir um peixito, por isso comprei este aquarito, que para o efeito julgo servir... Ja vem com completo e ate é bonito... :Coradoeolhos: 
A ver se sei aquarentar os animais para nao ter surpresas, como foi do blue tang que andou a dançar tango com o xanthurus, e dançou mesmo... :yb620:

----------


## António Vitor

> Wave Cube VISION 45 SET inkl. Beleuchtung & Abschäumer [KN-Aquaristik DER Online Shop für Ihr Meerwasser Riff Aquarium]
> 
> Boas, vou começar a fazer uma quarentena sempre que adquirir um peixito, por isso comprei este aquarito, que para o efeito julgo servir... Ja vem com completo e ate é bonito...
> A ver se sei aquarentar os animais para nao ter surpresas, como foi do blue tang que andou a dançar tango com o xanthurus, e dançou mesmo...


Quarentenas é boa ideia, mas não estar sempre a comprar peixes de mês a mês é outra boa ideia (ou corais)...
Eu agora evito gastar dinheiro, e como os peixes estão de boa saúde simplesmente não arrisco...e até evito ir ás lojas para acalmar o impeto da compra...
estes que tenho podem durar décadas, chega...

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

O mal é o começo da montagem, que um tipo ao nao ver nada no aqua, o impulso de o encher é mais forte... :Cool: 
Os corais é naquela, que ainda vao sendo mais facil, agora os peixes é um vê se te avias... :SbRequin2:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sérgio finalmente tive tempo de ler este teu tópico do inicio ao fim e acho que existe aqui alguns erros graves ou não, depende do ponto de vista e o que se quer mesmo como iluminação?

Primeiro como culpado no assunto "entre aspas" eheheh é muito difícil comparares 580W seja que iluminação seja com 3 calhas minhas de 10 leds cada, apesar dos leds serem de 5W cada pois é uma comparação impossível para esta grandeza, teria de ser mais leds, mais calhas.
Agora pergunto nesse aquário de 120Cm precisas mesmo desses 580W, não será demasiado? Aquilo que nos achamos porque está tudo 100% iluminado não quer dizer que é o mais correcto? Afinal eu e alguns até somos apologistas que parte dos seres vivos dentro do aquário gostam e precisam de se refugiar em zonas menos iluminadas quando querem e precisam, com um mini sol desses por cima será um pouco difícil não?  :SbSourire2: 
Mas como tudo neste caso são meramente opiniões.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Depois existe ainda um erro induzido que acho critico e já assisti muitas vezes, a iluminação convencional tem uma luz que espalha por tudo que é lado, reflecte nas paredes por detrás do aquário no tecto, eu sei lá, etc... , logo parece que, e isto mais uma vez pelo olho humano que dá muito mais luz que os leds, mas na realidade não é bem assim. O led para alem de ter um espectro mais restrito e uniforme, não falando que um pouco acima da HQI é o tipo de iluminação artificial com espectro mais parecido com o sol real, mas com vantagens que as iluminações convencionais não têm, tanto que é 100% desprovido de UV e outros comprimentos de onda menos necessários ao contrario das iluminações convencionais, principalmente para os corais.
Este tem um luz muito direccional quase ao ponto de exagerando um pouco como um feixe laser que pode ir por km e não abre muito ou nada o seu ângulo de iluminação. Este é o factor que mais contribui para a ideia que 1 led ou conjunto de vários não ilumina nada em relação a outra lâmpada convencional. O segredo e solução para este problema e falo por muito experiencia própria é o bom calculo da quantidade de leds e distancia entre eles conjugados com as lentes ou não utilizadas que dão o sucesso ou fracasso de uma calha LED.
Volto a referir e a dar o exemplo da velha calha pioneira de leds mesmo das primeiras a aparecer a alguns anos da já não existente marca SOLARIS, esta para mim pecava pela incorrecta dimensão e distanciamento entre a colocação dos seus leds como pode ver mais uma vez nesta foto o efeito "pente" que gera ou seja zona ora sombra ora luz.

Foto SOLARIS:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas Baltasar, espero que nao tenha ficado chateado com a minha opiniao, nao era essa o objetivo, longe disso...

Era sim de trocar impressoes sobre uma experiencia que foi feita, e VISTA por mim, e nao foi dito por ninguem, em que depois ate poderia nao ser bem assim, pois sempre que ouvimos uma coisa, quando a vamos contar a alguem temos a tendencia de acrescentar ou retirar um ponto...

Em relaçao aos 580w que tenho, pode ser muito, como pode nao ser. Nem todos somos Burgess´s para sabermos o que é melhor ou pior.  Contudo os meus 580w, poderao ser menos, pois os balastros dos HQI têm reguladores de intensidade, o que posso ter tanto 70w como 250w em cada uma das luminarias. E aqui é que esta um problema, que so reparei nisso agora, e daí a comparaçao que eu tinha feito em relaçao aos meus 580w contra 150w de leds, estar errado, e daí pesso desculpa pelo erro... É que so agora é que reparei que andei a comparar os leds, mas os balastros das HQI estavam no minimo, ou seja estavam a mandar 70w cada uma, e sendo assim comparei os leds de 150w com 140w de HQI mais as 2 T5 39w o que prefaz 218w. O que acentua mais ainda a discrepancia entre as duas iluminaçoes... :EEK!: 


Eu quero leds no futuro, disso nao tenho duvidas, ate porque quero as paneleirices de trovoada, e etc, que as calhas de leds simulam, mas de momento fico bem servido com estas que tenho...

Ate ja, e Baltasar nao leve a mal, mas foi o que presenciei... Com pena minha pois estava decidido a vender a minha calha com 1 mês, para comprar leds, mas é melhor esperar mais um bocado que isto evolua, e os preços ao contrario desinvoluam... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

:Olá:  ola amigos,

Era gajo para pôr um peixe dragão no aquario  :SbBravo:  :SbOk: 

Estou a brincar!! É dos festejos!!!

Agora a serio, precisava, que se pudessem, me ajudassem a fazer uma escolha de 5 cirurgioes para introduzir no aquario sendo que quero colocar um sohal, e tenho ja um xanthurus, mas que neste caso tenho-o na duvida se continua comigo ou troco por outro cirurgiao, pois é um pouco territorial e alem de ja ter mandado á vida o acanthurus coeruleus acabou por faze-lo tambem, ao naso elegans do dobro do seu tamanho. :Icon Cry: 

Obrigado

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas  :Olá: 

Vou tentar atualizar o meu aquario, enquanto nao tenho maquina fotografica, vou tentar postar com fotos tirados do telefone.
Podem comentar, as criticas sao boas para a evoluçao, e correçao de algumas coisas menos bem.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## António Vitor

> ola amigos,
> 
> Era gajo para pôr um peixe dragão no aquario 
> 
> Estou a brincar!! É dos festejos!!!
> 
> Agora a serio, precisava, que se pudessem, me ajudassem a fazer uma escolha de 5 cirurgioes para introduzir no aquario sendo que quero colocar um sohal, e tenho ja um xanthurus, mas que neste caso tenho-o na duvida se continua comigo ou troco por outro cirurgiao, pois é um pouco territorial e alem de ja ter mandado á vida o acanthurus coeruleus acabou por faze-lo tambem, ao naso elegans do dobro do seu tamanho.
> 
> Obrigado


vê lá se não queres que o gajo da edp te corte a luz...
 :Big Grin: 
E o homem da água te arrebente algum cano da casa...
mau...
lol

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas amigos,  :Olá: 

Vou tentar colocar umas fotos a ver se consigo expor o estado do aquario neste momento. E ver se consigo tirar entao umas fotos com a camara dentro de agua, para ver se se consegue um efeito engraçado, pelo menos em video nao duvido que fique bem, a ver se em fotos tambem se consegue algo porreiro...


Abraço e ate ja..

----------

